# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Alga Roxa tipo musgo - ajuda !!!!!

## Luis M Carrilho

Boas pessoal

Necessito da vossa ajuda, pois apareceu um alga roxa ( cor de vinho) e que parece um musgo que  está a cobrir a RV

Aqui vai as fotos:

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, Luís!

Isso é a falta de uns cirurgiões...

----------

